# Cats for adoption



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a few old cats Bengals to rehome.

Sam, 8 years old, ex-stud. Lovely nature, loves to be stroked. Brown spot ex GCCF Triple Grand Champion.

Toby and Crunchie, silver spotted brother and sister, 1 year old. A little nervous so may need some patience but will quickly settle.

Bilbo (Baggy), 1 year old brown spotted boy, good nature and very active.

Munchkin and China, Munchkin 1 year old and mum China, 2 years old. Very nervous cats and will need someone with a lot of patience.

If you're interested in any of these please contact me and we'll arrange for you to visit. Just looking for good homes.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Elmstar said:


> We have a few old cats Bengals to rehome.
> 
> Sam, 8 years old, ex-stud. Lovely nature, loves to be stroked. Brown spot ex GCCF Triple Grand Champion.
> 
> ...


They look lovely, I hope you find good homes for them


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

can I ask why several of these cats are so nervous? Where they not brought up in the home or with human contact?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes they were, I guess it's just the way some cats are? Only the mother and daughter are _really_ nervous and both of them were born indoors.


----------

